
The Boring Company – Elon Musk's Next Project's Vision for Future Cities - nicoboo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5V_VzRrSBI
======
TillE
So it's a car for your car. This seems like an obscenely expensive way to not
really solve any problems. Massive underground construction plus ongoing
maintenance of a million moving parts.

Just take a helicopter or something, Elon.

~~~
mrfusion
It lets you build a single Lane tunnel that still goes fast. It lets cars go
over the speed limit. It means no need to ventilate the tunnels since the
engines can be off. And finally it won't affect your EVs range.

It's brilliant!

~~~
Fricken
Imagine if everyone who used the NY subway brought along with them 4600 pounds
of dead weight. Who ever said anything about sustainable transport?

Yo dawg, I heard you like cars so we built a car for your car so America can
spend billions creating traffic jams below ground just like we have on the
surface!

~~~
nicoboo
If you look at cars as a capsule with 'out-of-network' capabilities, it is
pretty interesting. You can whether bring local transportation on both side
(start or end) of the railway-like network, where walking would not be
possible (long distance, no other alternatives...).

In the video you have both experiences, public shared capsule (glassed bus)
and private capsule (cars) and in that way, you can address both needs without
providing too much stations/lifs and still able to bring access to big cities
for people living in peripheral areas.

It's one solution that can make it, not the only one though, but it's a good
point of view of future cities.

------
mtgentry
I'm 100% convinced this is a joke. The costs to do this are astronomical. I'll
bet anyone $100 that within 6 months from today, this will be revealed to be a
prank. Most likely a Nathan for You skit.

~~~
tbabb
It's no joke. The pit for a TBM in the SpaceX parking lot is real.

Whether it will be successful is another question.

~~~
mtgentry
It sure seems real but my $100 offer still stands! Anyone?

~~~
nicoboo
I go for you $100, see you in 6 months ;)

Especially when they buy a digging machine (still small compared to the ones
I've seen near where I work), you can see it there:
[https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/theboringcompany/](https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/theboringcompany/)

~~~
mtgentry
Deal! Hopefully I won't eat my words. It just screams 'prank' to me but we'll
see : )

~~~
rottyguy
some more here: [http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-boring-company-
tunn...](http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-boring-company-tunnel-
project-ted-2017-4)

"Tunnel-boring is a notoriously expensive process. The Boring Company is
looking to cut down costs by building a machine that can dig and place
reinforcements in the wall at the same time, Musk said. Tunneling machines
traditionally dig for half the time and then go back to add reinforcements, a
longer and costlier process."

~~~
valuearb
No one doubts he can make it cheaper and better. The question, will he make it
cheaper and better enough?

------
kkhire
damn. that's really cool. thought Elon wanted underground trains or something

